# Gaskins/Second thighs.



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
I have a question about gaskins or second thighs in horses. 
I've been told my new horse has a weak second thigh (apparently typical of an Irish Draught) (?) and I'm wondering if this will affect his jumping ability, or eventing career? 
Picture of him, if needed:


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Isn't that the same horse you posted before? The one who was sold? HOW AWESOME!!! Fill us in on that! 

His gaskins are pretty puny, but is he not young, as in 4?


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Its a super long story weezilla... I'm so half arsed, I couldn't be bothered to post it. 
Its also embarrassing, as I assumed too much! Lol. 
Anyway, yes he is a four year old.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not precisely sure what half arsed means, but no worries. At least you got him


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like this horse. I don't think he will have issues jumping. What are your plans in that venue? If you are looking Grand Prix international circuit.. well maybe not.. but ya never know.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Weezilla, half arsed is an irish saying... Means you couldn' t be bothered to do something. Sorry about that!
Elena... Thabkyou, he has a beautiful temperment. 
I plan to do some low scale eventing. Also everything inbetween.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

CandyCanes said:


> Elena... Thabkyou, he has a beautiful temperment.
> I plan to do some low scale eventing. Also everything inbetween.


He will be fine. 

How many physically imperfect people do we know who succeed at athletic things? I think he will do what you need.


----------

